
Show HN: We made a Slackbot for sending physical birthday cards - dammyX
https://cardybot.com
======
dammyX
Hi,

Dammy here. We've been working on Cardybot for some months and are excited to
share it!

Send fun, personalized, and __physical __birthday cards to your co-workers
with ease. All organized and mailed automatically through Slack. Great for
remote teams or teams that just want to send birthday cards that co-workers
will cherish forever.

 __The story __: I started my career in a non-remote company where (like many
other teams) we signed birthday cards for co-workers. Unlike most other
birthday perks it was actually fun and personalized. But my last couple of
roles have been on remote teams so it 's been impossible to do cards like
that. While I love working remotely, I wish we still did birthday cards and
our early customers agree - that's why Cardybot was created. As a Slack
integration, we take the fun in this for all teams (remote and non-remote) to
the next level :D.

When we started building Cardybot, we (off course) had no idea we would be
launching during a pandemic but I hope this brings more fun and engagement to
your team during this tough time. Hacker News readers that sign up by end of
March get 20% OFF till August 2020 - just shoot us an email saying you found
us on Hacker News.

We'd love to get some feedback and are happy to answer questions!

